# Gerard Cosmetics



## Rebellefleur (Dec 11, 2014)

Have any of you tried anything from this brand?!
  I havent seen a thread yet so I decided to start one and get your thoughts on the brand !
  I discovered it on instagram, it was then followed by a ton of sponsored review videos on my youtube feed, the brand started off as whitening lightning.... those whitening pens everyone was sent for free a while back..
  anyways they have various sales/premotions going on and the shipping to canada isnt unreasonable only like $2 more than it is to the states so I thought Id give into the hype and try a few things.. Im waiting on my second order which is just lipglosses.
  Ive tried two lipsticks and plan to review them soon on my youtube channel.. just cause I have a lot to say... in short im not impressed at all by their lipsticks.
  have you guys tried anything? what do you think of their stuff?


----------



## fashiong1rl (Dec 12, 2014)

i have a few of their lip glosses and lipsticks.. they're really nice!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 14, 2014)

fashiong1rl said:


> i have a few of their lip glosses and lipsticks.. they're really nice!


I actually cant wait to try their glosses they look promising. I got the blue toned purple im super excited for that one. Im glad their shipping is atleast kinda fast.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Dec 14, 2014)

I ordered the 1995 lipstick.  It's just OK (and part of it might be that it's not the ideal colour for me).


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 14, 2014)

SubwayDreaming said:


> I ordered the 1995 lipstick.  It's just OK (and part of it might be that it's not the ideal colour for me).


do you find them drying?
  I have tequila sunrise and the barbie doll pink one they have a weird formula imo, a little waxy for my taste. tequila sunrise isnt as pigmented and theyre both kinda drying on me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 14, 2014)

I purchased 1995, Buttercup and Cherry Cordial for black friday.
  I have to say the packaging is super cheap imo. They arrive in a bubble mailer, the lipsticks don't have boxes. 
  They are kinda tossed in the bag, very cheap imo for the price point. 
  Are they worth 19, no! If you can get them on a deal, yes! 

  However make sure your lips are exfoliated for this brand, the lipsticks will apply patchy.
  Buttercup is creamy, feels like a lustre on the lips but then slowly dries down to a satin type of finish. 
  1995 is matte, had great coverage. Looked really lovely on and stood to my lips like glue. I ate and drank and this baby didn't go anywhere for a good 5 hours. It looked fresh the entire time. 
  Cherry Cordial applied super patchy (first time), second time I wore it (with exfoliation) it was even and lovely. Still took a bit of work but still really nice.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I purchased 1995, Buttercup and Cherry Cordial for black friday.
> I have to say the packaging is super cheap imo. They arrive in a bubble mailer, the lipsticks don't have boxes.
> They are kinda tossed in the bag, very cheap imo for the price point.
> Are they worth 19, no! If you can get them on a deal, yes!
> ...


  I was actually expecting more from the packaging/ over all presentation since they are $19 I guess if youre expecting a lot youre more likely dissapointed and thats what happened with me I guess I purchased them around the time I purchased melt for the first time I thought they would be somewhat similar since at price point they are. Melt completely exceeded my expectations.
  I was torn between 1995 and Tequila sunrise.... I prob should have gotten 1995


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Dec 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I purchased 1995, Buttercup and Cherry Cordial for black friday. I have to say the packaging is super cheap imo. They arrive in a bubble mailer, the lipsticks don't have boxes.  They are kinda tossed in the bag, very cheap imo for the price point.  Are they worth 19, no! If you can get them on a deal, yes!   However make sure your lips are exfoliated for this brand, the lipsticks will apply patchy. Buttercup is creamy, feels like a lustre on the lips but then slowly dries down to a satin type of finish.  1995 is matte, had great coverage. Looked really lovely on and stood to my lips like glue. I ate and drank and this baby didn't go anywhere for a good 5 hours. It looked fresh the entire time.  Cherry Cordial applied super patchy (first time), second time I wore it (with exfoliation) it was even and lovely. Still took a bit of work but still really nice.


  Agreed. The packaging is truly disappointing for the price. At this point they have made more than enough money to step it up and at the very least get boxes! The product itself is not remarkable and not worthy of the price point. Purchase only with a deal.


----------



## nt234 (Dec 14, 2014)

I have three of their lip glosses; I like how they apply, but I only order when they have good deals going on. I managed to snag them when they were 3 for $22. I'm waiting on another good deal, I want 1995 and Cherry Cordial lipsticks as well as two more glosses.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 14, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> I was actually expecting more from the packaging/ over all presentation since they are $19 I guess if youre expecting a lot youre more likely dissapointed and thats what happened with me I guess I purchased them around the time I purchased melt for the first time I thought they would be somewhat similar since at price point they are. Melt completely exceeded my expectations.
> I was torn between 1995 and Tequila sunrise.... I prob should have gotten 1995


  Melt at least comes with a box for each lipstick, stickers, mirror and in a usps box. For $19 they do their best to make it feel worth the $$.....that is what I enjoy about them the most.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Dec 14, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> do you find them drying?
> I have tequila sunrise and the barbie doll pink one they have a weird formula imo, a little waxy for my taste. tequila sunrise isnt as pigmented and theyre both kinda drying on me.


​Yes, drying and a cheap smell.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 14, 2014)

SubwayDreaming said:


> [COLOR=800080]​Yes, drying and a cheap smell.[/COLOR]


The smell is so cheap on these lipsticks


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 17, 2014)

I recently tried my pink one on again the other day.. I noticed it has a bit of a funky bitter taste. =\
  Urban decay lipsticks - the older ones with the sword on the packaging used to have that taste too.. I cant stand it ):
  jeez. atleast make your lippies unflavored...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

MannyMUA in the new shade Berry Smoothie


----------



## nt234 (Jan 14, 2015)

I got Cherry Cordial with a nice coupon code, but it's super drying on me, and I exfoliated + put on a little lip balm before applying it. I was so disappointed with the formula on me.. this has never happened to me before! I do like Berry Smoothie but I'll wait for more swatches on a wider variety of skin tones. I want to give these lipsticks another go since they're so highly favored on blogs and IG.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 16, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I got Cherry Cordial with a nice coupon code, but it's super drying on me, and I exfoliated + put on a little lip balm before applying it. I was so disappointed with the formula on me.. this has never happened to me before! I do like Berry Smoothie but I'll wait for more swatches on a wider variety of skin tones. I want to give these lipsticks another go since they're so highly favored on blogs and IG.


  I think the reason why theyre so highly rated is because they're all sponsored reviews... bloggers/youtubers get paid if someone buys using their coupon codes..so why wouldnt they give them a great review.


----------



## Lipstreet2 (Jan 16, 2015)

I just ordered the new lipstick cause I like the color.  I really like 1995 however I hate their lipglosses.  Can't stand the formula.


----------



## nt234 (Jan 16, 2015)

Rebellefleur said:


> I think the reason why theyre so highly rated is because they're all sponsored reviews... bloggers/youtubers get paid if someone buys using their coupon codes..so why wouldnt they give them a great review.


  Ugh...that sounds about right. :/ They are doing 48% off all weekend though so I might just try something else.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 18, 2015)

Lipstreet2 said:


> I just ordered the new lipstick cause I like the color. I really like 1995 however I hate their lipglosses. Can't stand the formula.


  awe really?! I bought them when they were 3/$22 so I paid about $30 for 3 of them.. I havent gotten around to using them yet. are they sticky? or thin?


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 18, 2015)

nt234 said:


> Ugh...that sounds about right. :/ They are doing 48% off all weekend though so I might just try something else.


I still wouldnt buy anymore lipsticks even with that much of a discount ):
  I do like the look of their glosses though.. I bought a few and the packaging is all cheap and flimsy.. one of the tops of the glosses were broken so ... hmm. ill save my money and put it towards a mac collection


----------



## nt234 (Jan 19, 2015)

Rebellefleur said:


> I still wouldnt buy anymore lipsticks even with that much of a discount ): I do like the look of their glosses though.. I bought a few and the packaging is all cheap and flimsy.. one of the tops of the glosses were broken so ... hmm. ill save my money and put it towards a mac collection


  When I realized that the shipping was still $7.50, I changed my mind. I'll be doing the same as you. $7.50 and the lipstick doesn't even come in a box? Sheesh.


----------



## Howards End (Jan 22, 2015)

Rebellefleur, I'm glad I watched your youtube video.  The smell/taste you and others here are describing sounds like Gosh Darling lipstick, I was so excited to find it in the US but sadly it's unusable for me.  But at least Gosh is a drugstore brand so I had lower expectations.   I'm still curious about Nude and 1995 but I will easily wait and see if they do another 48% off PLUS free shipping (maybe for Black Friday lol).   Also the no box bothers me.  For $19 I find it icky that someone is handling the actual lipstick tube while tossing it into a bubble mailer.  Which is especially odd when you see the gorgeous box ColourPop products come in for a $5 lipstick!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 25, 2015)

nt234 said:


> When I realized that the shipping was still $7.50, I changed my mind. I'll be doing the same as you. $7.50 and the lipstick doesn't even come in a box? Sheesh.


  Shipping here is $9.50 smh. Well it could be worse I guess some companies charge customs frees to canada...


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 25, 2015)

Howards End said:


> Also the no box bothers me. For $19 I find it icky that someone is handling the actual lipstick tube while tossing it into a bubble mailer. Which is especially odd when you see the gorgeous box ColourPop products come in for a $5 lipstick!


  yay im glad it saved you some money 
  I have gosh darling! I havent used it in years..just because it makes me look ghostly.. I dont remember there being a weird taste but I always used it with a victoria's secret lipgloss..and of course those are heavily scented/flavored.

  ahh me too .... 1995 looks cool ! sadly I prob wont be giving the brand another chance =\ maybe something similar will pop up from mac this year.

  Agreed!! I really wanna try colourpop everything ive seen swatches for looks pigmented, and has cute packaging


----------



## missmoni (Feb 2, 2015)

I have been dying to try Colorpop as well! All the swatches look so pigmented and the color selection...EEE!

  I just got to try the Gerard Glosses, fortunately I got them on the 49% off sale they just recently had. I honestly wouldn't pay that much for these (expect for the Nude color because it's an amazing color), but with the sale it was worth it. I wasn't disappointed with the lipglosses, they are really pigmented and have a great lasting power without being too sticky. Like I said before the shade Nude is soo gorgeous I kind of can't get over it. Butter Cream was not my favorite, but I also got Seduction which is a crazy vampy shade that I probably wouldn't go outside in the day in. I would still rock it at night, though!

  Does anyone who tried these notice a difference in the colors when applying? I felt that Butter Cream was a lot thicker in consistency than the other 2 I got. Wonder why.

  Here's my pics for reference if anyone was interested in these colors:


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Feb 15, 2015)

I find this company to be incredibly sleazy.
  In order to place an order, I HAD to make an account.
  You guys said it all, cheap packaging, cheap shipping quality, cheap smell, cheap cheap cheap.
  For 19? Hell no.
  I got 1995, nice color. It does stay well but the fact that this company thinks they can sell their products at these prices is laughable to me.
  I will not repurchase. I left an honest, slightly negative review on the site after I received my lipstick. It disappeared off the site. (????)

  It annoys the HELL out of me how much hype these lipsticks get. Its a big fat NO from me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 15, 2015)

CiaoBellaa said:


> I find this company to be incredibly sleazy.
> In order to place an order, I HAD to make an account.
> You guys said it all, cheap packaging, cheap shipping quality, cheap smell, cheap cheap cheap.
> For 19? Hell no.
> ...


----------



## Howards End (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm still tempted to get the Nude lipstick lol.  I'm going to use a VISA gift card, not going to put my personal credit card # on that site.  Annoying I'll have to make an account, wish these were on Amazon lol


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Feb 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  We always seem to agree with each other lolol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 15, 2015)

CiaoBellaa said:


> We always seem to agree with each other lolol :frenz:


Lol sometimes we share the same brain :frenz:


----------



## missmeghan (Feb 16, 2015)

I have 1995 and I really like it. However, my friend got Tequila Sunrise and it wasn't great. Not sure if she got a bad batch or what but she said the lipstick itself turned weird after one wear and is just crap now. Which disappoints me because it looks so nice, I want it but am nervous to order something so hit or miss. Especially for the astronomical price. I really, really like 1995 but proooobably won't repurchase because it seems kind of hit or miss with the quality and the price is nuts ($21.11 CAD and shipping to here is $10.60 or something. So ~$33 for one lipstick.... for that price, f it I'll just go buy a YSL LOL).


----------



## Howards End (Feb 16, 2015)

Glad I read your post missmeghan, I'm going to pass on this brand.  I really wanted the gold bullet but MAC Wash and Dry's red/gold/green bullet will more than make up for it lol


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Feb 17, 2015)

Howards End said:


> I really wanted the gold bullet but MAC Wash and Dry's red/gold/green bullet will more than make up for it lol


  The gold bullet is nice in theory, but its bulkier and lighter weight than Mac. I'm a sucker for packaging, its half of the fun for me, and Gerard cosmetics just does not deliver in that area! Wash and Dry will be worlds ahead


----------



## missmeghan (Feb 17, 2015)

Fwiw, this is 1995 on me. I loveeee the colour, and the formula is actually really nice. However, by the sound of it, the rest of them don't have the same formula. I'm on the fence and am tempted to order a few more but for what it will cost, I'm torn. 





  I will say, if you can get it cheap (they have so many discount codes, and if you are patient, they have free shipping promos sometimes), it could be worth it. But for their crazy prices, I dunno if I'd say it's worth it. As for the packaging.. it's pretty but feels cheap. Looks but doesn't feel like a MAC.


----------



## Howards End (Feb 17, 2015)

I've definitely seen a lot of great reviews/lip swatches of 1995.  Social media spotlight is on that shade so GC made sure it's good quality.    The other lipsticks though, I don't trust.  Like you said your friend's Tequila Sunrise went bad.  I have a few MAC LE lipsticks that are 2-3 years old and they are perfectly fine, they have not deteriorated smell-wise, texture-wise, etc


----------



## Rebellefleur (Mar 1, 2015)

A bit of an update -- So I finally tried their lipglosses..not expecting much.. I got them a while ago for about $10 each.. and theyre definitely a stand out from the brand..theyre the only thing I actually like..the weartime isnt as long as maclipglasses but they feel nice on the lips and theyre quite nice and pigmented... still I wouldnt pay full price for them ... one of my lids were cracked... but thats because of it not being properly package when they mailed it out to me.


----------



## BabyNurse (Mar 16, 2015)

I was interested in getting the shade Kimchi Doll but it seems like this brand isn't worth it. Can anyone recommend a good dupe?


----------



## makesmesmile (Mar 22, 2015)

I gave in and ordered two lipstick and two glosses.
  Kimchi Doll, Buttercup, Butter Cream and Shimmer of Hope are the ones that I got.
  After watching Sophia Chang's video on Kimchi Doll I'm kinda disappointed and confused. 
  It swatches super matte and opaque in her video. Mine needs to be built up and has quite a bit of shine to it. Also the color seems very different, mine's pretty peachy.
  Anyone else with this issue? I feel similar about Buttercup.


----------



## Void (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm waiting for _1995_ and _Nude_ to come in.


----------



## Howards End (Mar 26, 2015)

@Brookz feel free to post swatches   I'm still curious about Nude lipstick lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 26, 2015)

Howards End said:


> I'm still curious about Nude lipstick lol


  I have Nude and a few others. I can post swatches later if u want 
  around 6pm EST


----------



## Howards End (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks @v0ltagekid I'd love to see swatches of Nude lipstick  I'm going to start following GC on Twitter to track if they have another 48 off sale (48%)


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 26, 2015)

Howards End said:


> I'm going to start following GC on Twitter to track if they have another 48 off sale (48%)


  No problem!
I am actually going home for lunch unexpectedly. 
  I'll swatch it in a few minutes~

  And I got stuck at work nvm lol.
  I'll  be home soon


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 26, 2015)

Here you go!

  I swatched next to the others I have for comparison. I truly didn't find any dupes in my collection.


----------



## Howards End (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks v0ltagekid


----------



## nt234 (Apr 1, 2015)

Went to follow GC on twitter for any twitter-exclusive promo codes to see that I was blocked by them. The only time I have ever tweeted them was to say my Cherry Cordial was embarrassingly drying (I was at school when I wore it and it was a mess), hoping that they would help me out with what to prime my lips with or (even more hopeful) that they would make their formula more hydrating. 

  Welp. Guess I'm throwing my Cherry Cordial in the trash and never buying anything from them again. I'll get dupes of their lip glosses from NYX.


----------



## Howards End (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow, that makes me glad I've never gotten around to order from them


----------



## Void (Apr 4, 2015)

^^^^^^
My order still hasn't arrived. They sure took my money quickly!


----------



## Howards End (Apr 4, 2015)

@Brookz Wow and it's been 11 days from your last post; I've certainly never waited that long from MAC and their shipping is free lol  If I ever ordered from GC it would be with a prepaid VISA; I never planned on giving them my debit card #.  Just from this thread I don't like how they treat their customer


----------



## Void (Apr 4, 2015)

Howards End said:


> If I ever ordered from GC it would be with a prepaid VISA; I never planned on giving them my debit card #. Just from this thread I don't like how they treat their customer


  I placed the order on the 20th and shipping information was sent on the 23rd. It hasn't updated since! I used a promo code and only paid $20 in total so it wasn't as pricey as it would of been.

  From the whole limecrime ordeal and this experience with GC I should use a prepaid card lol.
  This is the first and LAST time i'm buying from GC.


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Apr 9, 2015)

Howards End said:


> If I ever ordered from GC it would be with a prepaid VISA; I never planned on giving them my debit card #. Just from this thread I don't like how they treat their customer


  I placed my order on the 3rd, it "shipped" on the 6th but tracking still hasn't been updated. Ugh I used the lipstick and lipgloss for $20 code so I didn't pay close to retail, but ugh I just want to get my damn lip products


----------



## Void (Apr 12, 2015)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> Howards End said:
> 
> 
> > If I ever ordered from GC it would be with a prepaid VISA; I never planned on giving them my debit card #. Just from this thread I don't like how they treat their customer
> ...


  I've been emailing with a lady and she reordered/sent my order for me. Tracking is working and it's expected to arrive this week


----------



## Void (Apr 16, 2015)

Nude & 1995


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 29, 2015)

I was hoping someone on here got the underground lipstick and I could find some swatches lol I guess I can google it lol


----------



## Rebellefleur (May 2, 2015)

I just opened my gloss in bermuda and tried it for the first time.. the gloss is unique..very pigmented..and I loove the formula of them.. I have 3..
  but having just opened it I came to realize the light is busted! ): I was like seriously?! 2 with broken lids and one with the non working light.. upgrade your damn packaging! atleast not make it so flimsy..and if we're actually paying money to have fancy packaging that lights up atleast make sure it works!


----------



## Rebellefleur (May 2, 2015)

nt234 said:


> Went to follow GC on twitter for any twitter-exclusive promo codes to see that I was blocked by them. The only time I have ever tweeted them was to say my Cherry Cordial was embarrassingly drying (I was at school when I wore it and it was a mess), hoping that they would help me out with what to prime my lips with or (even more hopeful) that they would make their formula more hydrating.
> 
> Welp. Guess I'm throwing my Cherry Cordial in the trash and never buying anything from them again. I'll get dupes of their lip glosses from NYX.


Wow that sounds like something limecrime would do LOL.
  && thats too bad ): cherry cordial looks like such a pretty color!


----------



## Howards End (May 2, 2015)

I guess with no boxes lots of those lipgloss lights come broken.  I saw the lipsticks are now on Amazon so IF I was to cave and get Nude I'd buy it there.  No box just puts me off lol, I feel like tons of people have handled the lipstick before I even get it lol


----------



## dash4 (May 12, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I was hoping someone on here got the underground lipstick and I could find some swatches lol I guess I can google it lol


  heya,  I ordered it.. and it was supposed to arrive today, but it is still at my local post office.. It will most likely get it tomorrow.  when I get it - I will swatch it and post!!

  I actually really do not care much for gerard cosmetics lipsticks.  I have 1995, kimichi doll, Buttercup, and Fairy godmother.. They are okay, at best., 

  But I had a coupon code that makes them 2 for $20 shipped.. so I decided to try Underground.. we will see.

  They also have a new shade that looks amazing online --- Lilac Moon..


----------



## dash4 (May 12, 2015)

nt234 said:


> Went to follow GC on twitter for any twitter-exclusive promo codes to see that I was blocked by them. The only time I have ever tweeted them was to say my Cherry Cordial was embarrassingly drying (I was at school when I wore it and it was a mess), hoping that they would help me out with what to prime my lips with or (even more hopeful) that they would make their formula more hydrating.
> 
> Welp. Guess I'm throwing my Cherry Cordial in the trash and never buying anything from them again. I'll get dupes of their lip glosses from NYX.


  That is SO shady and wrong !! It makes a company seem un-trustworthy and sketchy when they delete less-than-glowing reviews and/or block people..


----------



## blondie929 (May 12, 2015)

dash4 said:


> heya,  I ordered it.. and it was supposed to arrive today, but it is still at my local post office.. It will most likely get it tomorrow.  when I get it - I will swatch it and post!!  I actually really do not care much for gerard cosmetics lipsticks.  I have 1995, kimichi doll, Buttercup, and Fairy godmother.. They are okay, at best.,   But I had a coupon code that makes them 2 for $20 shipped.. so I decided to try Underground.. we will see.  They also have a new shade that looks amazing online --- Lilac Moon..


  After a couple google searches I ordered it paid 14.25 with free shipping for it and I'm not feeling the color on myself unfortunately I should still play around with it though see if I can make it work but thank you!


----------



## dash4 (May 13, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> After a couple google searches I ordered it paid 14.25 with free shipping for it and I'm not feeling the color on myself unfortunately I should still play around with it though see if I can make it work but thank you!


  I actually like the color, but not the lipstick..I had to build up the color.. and it has a cheap waxy feel.  I do not know how I got sucked into buying these things..o well..


----------



## SweetDreams (Jun 4, 2015)

Just discovered this thread and mad that I now have a package coming from them. Fingers crossed on a good product.


----------



## blondie929 (Jun 4, 2015)

SweetDreams said:


> Just discovered this thread and mad that I now have a package coming from them. Fingers crossed on a good product.


What did you gwt


----------



## SweetDreams (Jun 10, 2015)

@blondie929 i got the 4 lipstick deal. grape soda, 1995, cherry cordial, and all dolled up. i'm excited but now im scared lol.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 10, 2015)

SweetDreams said:


> Just discovered this thread and mad that I now have a package coming from them. Fingers crossed on a good product.


  They might work for you, SweetDreams.  Everyone has personal preferences and opinions.  I just had high expectations due to the youtube hype.  Maybe that was part of the problem.

  FWIW,  the only shade I purchased that you also purchased - is 1995.  

  I do think some of the shades I purchased are better than others, like Buttercream is an okay lipstick.. but (in my opinion) Kimchi Doll and Fairy godmother are horrible.. 

  I hope the shades you picked have the better formula.. good luck!


----------



## blondie929 (Jun 10, 2015)

SweetDreams said:


> @blondie929  i got the 4 lipstick deal. grape soda, 1995, cherry cordial, and all dolled up. i'm excited but now im scared lol.


  I think the lipsticks are okay nothing special I think they are deff over priced but as long as you didn't pay full price I'm sure you'll be happy with them lol


----------



## blondie929 (Jun 23, 2015)

I just got one of the glosses in the mail and boy are they over priced for what they are they smell bad too taste even worse I will definitely not be purchasing anymore. The lipsticks aren't too hot either.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah, I heard their products were not good at all.  Besides that, the owner of Gerard Cosmetics, Jenn (or whatever her name is) was recorded on Snapchat with another Youtuber calling a girl that made a video telling the truth about her products "the ugliest person ever".  That Youtuber posted it on Snapchat for all to see...and they were laughing and being mean spirited.  I refuse to support people like that.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 23, 2015)

I am trying to find a way to continue to use the lipsticks because I do not like wasting products.  But even with layering them with other products - I do NOT like the texture and can not seem to make them work.

  I do love the color of Underground (the only color payoff I think is good--not TOO streaky, etc) .. but t I can not get past the cheap, unpleasant feel.  

@cupcake28 - I saw the video of the owner of Gerard saying that.. it was very nasty.


----------



## blondie929 (Jun 23, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I am trying to find a way to continue to use the lipsticks because I do not like wasting products.  But even with layering them with other products - I do NOT like the texture and can not seem to make them work.  I do love the color of Underground (the only color payoff I think is good--not TOO streaky, etc) .. but t I can not get past the cheap, unpleasant feel.    @cupcake28  - I saw the video of the owner of Gerard saying that.. it was very nasty.


  I like underground too but only when I apply it lightly and pat it out with my finger the gloss is waaaay overpriced I prefer my nyx butter glosses more and the smell of it is bad and I'm not usually picky on scents but this just smells like plastic and tastes bitter very strange I only own the gloss and underground but I won't be purchasing anymore it's just not worth it. I haven't seen the video but I remember hearing about it some what


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 7, 2015)

Aw crap. I just placed an order w/them. I hope the product and color payoff is good. I got the four lippies for $38 plus free
shipping. I need to stay away from IG because I'm a sucker for new brands that I have never heard of.


----------

